# Hey Circuit City, Where are all the Bargains?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"To find out just how good the deals were at Circuit City we compared prices with four other big retailers - Best Buy, Amazon.com, Fry's Electronics, and J&R Electronics.

Circuit City Sale Reality Check

The verdict? Our inner-bargain hunter was crushed when many sale items sold at Circuit City were no bargain at all. We found cameras, HDTVs, printers and GPS systems priced 10 to 20 percent higher than the other major retailers."
http://www.pcworld.com/article/158231/article.html?tk=nl_coxblg


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

. . the bargans are at NewEgg!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In case you don't realize it, this kind of sale is managed by a liquidator, and they just bring in extra merchandise they weren't able to unload in other closings and sales and try to unload it under the guise of a sale at the latest victim. There are no bargains at CC, at least very few if you get lucky.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I mentioned this last week in another thread here: http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/791394-circuit-city-close-567-remaining.html

I don't see buying an item at 10% off, with no chance of return if is defective, as any kind of a deal.... I can get the same price almost anywhere. Maybe when I get 70-80% off it might be a deal.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Plus don't the liquidator fee is added and at CompUSA that was 10% liquidator fee so that's going to cost you and savings you may get.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://dealnews.com/features/Inside-Circuit-Citys-Liquidation-Sale/276019.html


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

The funny thing is just before they announced the sale they raised prices on alot of the items... Nothing like having a sale on something you just raised a price on and its still more expensive than alot of other places.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

StumpedTechy said:


> The funny thing is just before they announced the sale they raised prices on alot of the items... Nothing like having a sale on something you just raised a price on and its still more expensive than alot of other places.


I went in the Circuit City store in Pearland on the Saturday the liquidation sale was suppose to start. Got to talking to one of the salesman and he informed me the liquidators hadn't arrived yet. He said the prices on shelf items would be cheaper before they got there as they would mark them up to true MSRPs then start marking down from there as time went by.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

CC had already dropped to my 'last resort' retailer. They'll not be missed IMHO. I do miss CompUSA, though, infrequent buyer at Best Buy and we don't have a Fry's in our market (maybe they will with CC gone). When it comes to pricing, COSTCO, SAM's WalMart beat all the others anyway. Still use Buy.com, Tiger & Newegg with a dose of Amazon on occasion - the internet is my friend.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

cc good bye


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Wino said:


> CC had already dropped to my 'last resort' retailer. They'll not be missed IMHO. I do miss CompUSA, though, infrequent buyer at Best Buy and we don't have a Fry's in our market (maybe they will with CC gone). When it comes to pricing, COSTCO, SAM's WalMart beat all the others anyway. Still use Buy.com, Tiger & Newegg with a dose of Amazon on occasion - the internet is my friend.


In the last two months I have managed to find a good deal on a 46", 32', 26" and a 22" HDTV LCD at Best Buy so I guess you could say they are my store of choice.

46"--$898(Living Room)
32" $399(For Grandkids)
26"-529(Built in DVD)(Wife's Bedroom)
22"-$349-(Built in DVD)(Kitchen Cabinet)

Sounds like overkill but I am a news junkie and she likes to watch McGyver, NCIS and Bones past seasons on DVD.

All Sharps


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

The first day I stopped in and the DVD's were $39.99 (~$35 with "10% off") when they are $19.99-$24.99 for the same ones at best Buy! Of course, once CC is gone I'm sure Best Buy will jack up the prices...with the recession they'll only be hurting themselves!


----------

